# Anyone recommend a 'Learning Spanish' CD?



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

There are some very good learning Spanish cd available. 

So far, I have used Michel Thomas, Spanish learning course, 8cd disks. It made an excellent start for a beginner going into detail about grammar. Speech is very slow and not really good for listening to Spanish speakers but it gave me the start I needed. 


I have Daily Mail Lingaphone. This was also good, and at a more appropriate natural conversations. 


Next, I have used Collins Easy Learning Spanish, comes with 6 disks. I found it good for listening to natural conversation speed.

I started this last March and kept up at least 1 to 2 hours per day, and often 3 hours using my ipod.

I probably forget more than I remember, but learning is getting much easier and I can read and understand a lot of Spanish now.

My big question is any other excellent Learning Spanish CD you can recommend?

Im thinking of Rosetta Stone compilation but I cant find and good reviews. Anyone know of Rosetta Stone?

Cliff


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Cliffdale said:


> There are some very good learning Spanish cd available. So far, I have used Michel Thomas, Spanish learning course, 8cd disks. It made an excellent start for a beginner going into detail about grammar. Speech is very slow and not really good for listening to Spanish speakers but it gave me the start I needed. I have Daily Mail Lingaphone. This was also good, and at a more appropriate natural conversations. Next, I have used Collins Easy Learning Spanish, comes with 6 disks. I found it good for listening to natural conversation speed. I started this last March and kept up at least 1 to 2 hours per day, and often 3 hours using my ipod. I probably forget more than I remember, but learning is getting much easier and I can read and understand a lot of Spanish now. My big question is any other excellent Learning Spanish CD you can recommend? Im thinking of Rosetta Stone compilation but I cant find and good reviews. Anyone know of Rosetta Stone? Cliff


I've recently found Lightspeed Spanish on U tube and have found their free podcasts on learning Spanish useful, they have podcasts for beginners,intermediate etc. hope this is useful to you.


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, I'll have a look. I like Butterfly Spanish on Youtube, I actually like her 'jolly' approach!
Cliff


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

Emlyn

Thanks for the link, I like it!

Being a stiff upper lip Brit, I would have never said to a barman ' put me a beer'!

Seems very rude to me but the video says it's normal Spanish, 'me pone una cervesa'!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cliffdale said:


> Emlyn
> 
> Thanks for the link, I like it!
> 
> ...


¿Me pone una cerveza?
Or 
Póngame una cerveza
Either one is correct and not rude - depending on the tone in which it is said
¿Me puede poner una cerveza, por favor? Is not really Spanish. It's an English person speaking Spanish.


----------



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

I have listened to lots of spanish audio courses and I find that I forget way more than I ever rememer. I have also used smart phone apps for learning words. 

A few weeks ago I started using a free web site and app called memrise. I am really impressed with it. I have been able to remember way more than I forget. 

It has different courses on the site, I am just a beginner. The courses may be too simple for you.

I also search iTunes for podcasts that are in spanish. I don't look for eductional ones. I just search using spanish words on subjects that I am interested in. They are really good practice for listening comprehension as they are real conversations. And as they are on subjects you are interested in they may be very relevant to real convesations you might have/enjoy.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

So in Spain, when you say "_¿me pones una cerveza?_" what do they bring you, a _caña_? Or do they immediately ask for the size you want? I don't drink beer, but I would say "_quería una caña_" (or _corte_, or _bock_, or whatever, there seems to be a lot of other words)

On the OP, If you google University of Iowa _sounds of Spanish_ you can see and hear very detailed phonetic information on Spanish and English. Pretty amazing. Just click on the free web apps at the top.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> So in Spain, when you say "_¿me pones una cerveza?_" what do they bring you, a _caña_? Or do they immediately ask for the size you want? I don't drink beer, but I would say "_quería una caña_" (or _corte_, or _bock_, or whatever, there seems to be a lot of other words)
> 
> On the OP, If you google University of Iowa _sounds of Spanish_ you can see and hear very detailed phonetic information on Spanish and English. Pretty amazing. Just click on the free web apps at the top.


locally _una caña _would be smaller than a _cerveza - &_ a_ tanque _is 500cl I think_ - _in my local they are the 3 sizes on offer (in frozen glasses  ) 

I'd never say_ quería - _always _me pones _or_ ponme - _or even just_ un/a ..........cuando puedas _in my regular bar

I did come unstuck the other day with the _cuando puedas_ though - they were really busy & they're all walking around like zombies at the moment & they never quite got around to bringing my second coffee


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ¿Me pone una cerveza?
> Or
> Póngame una cerveza
> Either one is correct and not rude - depending on the tone in which it is said
> ¿Me puede poner una cerveza, por favor? Is not really Spanish. It's an English person speaking Spanish.


_puedo tener _seis burgers (for example) , which I hear so often at the butcher counter, makes me cringe - I just want to hand out business cards when I'm out shopping! But at least they are trying!

about 'tone' - that's something I work on every day with my students - that _how _they say something is sometimes more important than the words they use - & they'll be forgiven all sorts of mistakes if they smile & sound pleasant

but trying to get them to say _oye _or_ oiga _ to get the waiter's attention is an uphill struggle


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cliffdale said:


> Emlyn
> 
> Thanks for the link, I like it!
> 
> ...


It's very common. _Poner_ has a multitude of uses.
Using the Spanish Verb Poner

When I go in the greengrocers he says ¿Qué te pongo?

PS I've never yet met anyone who was happy with Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> So in Spain, when you say "_¿me pones una cerveza?_" what do they bring you, a _caña_? Or do they immediately ask for the size you want? I don't drink beer, but I would say "_quería una caña_" (or _corte_, or _bock_, or whatever, there seems to be a lot of other words)


Where I live you will automatically get a _caña_. There are a couple of bars that have _jarras_, like an old-fashioned English pint glass with a handle. I think they are 500cl. I don't like them because the beer's warm by the time you get halfway down.

I've noticed that in tourist hotspots where there are a lot of Northern Europeans they will often give you one of these without asking - they assume that's what you want, and of course they make more profit on them.

A _tanque _here is for _gintonic_, not beer!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> So in Spain, when you say "_¿me pones una cerveza?_" what do they bring you, a _caña_? Or do they immediately ask for the size you want? I don't drink beer, but I would say "_quería una caña_" (or _corte_, or _bock_, or whatever, there seems to be a lot of other words)
> 
> On the OP, If you google University of Iowa _sounds of Spanish_ you can see and hear very detailed phonetic information on Spanish and English. Pretty amazing. Just click on the free web apps at the top.


I don't drink Spanish beer, but here it's caña, botellín, tercio, doble, but also in a straight glass = tubo, big glass with a handle = jarra and mini = litre which is usually a big plastic glass to be shared.
So, it's a bit complicated.
But ordering a coffee is potentially even more complicated if the waiter decides to ask you all the possible questions (what size cup you want, or do you want a glass/ sugar or saccharin/ decaf or normal (if it's decaf, sachet or machine)/ how do you want your milk, cold, warm or hot...)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but trying to get them to say _oye _or_ oiga _ to get the waiter's attention is an uphill struggle


I am a bit unsure about "oye" as I was in a restaurant when someone used it and the waiter threw a wobbly and refused to serve the table. I asked a Spanish person and she said oiga is best as oye is considered impolite. Perhaps it is regional:noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I am a bit unsure about "oye" as I was in a restaurant when someone used it and the waiter threw a wobbly and refused to serve the table. I asked a Spanish person and she said oiga is best as oye is considered impolite. Perhaps it is regional:noidea:


perhaps - more informal as opposed to formal really though

in a bar/restaurant where I'm a regular I'd use _oye _but otherwise _oiga

_in my regular bar I just catch someones eye though, & don't usually have to say anything  

my breakfast lands on the table in front of me within a few minutes of my arrival without me having to say word


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Cliffdale said:


> There are some very good learning Spanish cd available.
> 
> So far, I have used Michel Thomas, Spanish learning course, 8cd disks. It made an excellent start for a beginner going into detail about grammar. Speech is very slow and not really good for listening to Spanish speakers but it gave me the start I needed.
> 
> ...


I tried them all but the course that best suited me was Marcus Santamaria: 
Synergy Spanish Systems | Frustration Free Spanish Solutions
Painfully slow-paced but effective. You pay online and download monthly. There are lots of free sample lessons to try before you buy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> perhaps - more informal as opposed to formal really though
> 
> in a bar/restaurant where I'm a regular I'd use _oye _but otherwise _oiga
> 
> ...


I use and hear _oiga_ and _oye_ less and less and _por favor_ more as a way of attracting waiters/ bar staff's attention.
This kind of came up yesterday with OH and MIL. OH was trying to get a waiter's attention in a pretty nice restaurant. You just don't hear people shouting out _oiga_ in these situations nowadays and much less _oye_, so it was the raised hand and index finger technique which of course Spanish waiters are competently trained to ignore. MIL wanted to imperiously clap her hands as she would have done in the '60's, but we managed to distract her with an artichoke


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I enjoyed the Michel Thomas CD's but my husband didn't get on with them at all , he found the voice irritating , the best experience I have had is the free online courses from the University of Salamanca , a six week commitment but its free and really good but does involve tests and getting a certain percentage to be able to move on , it worked for me thought and I learned a lot.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> ...the best experience I have had is the free online courses from the University of Salamanca , a six week commitment but its free and really good but does involve tests and getting a certain percentage to be able to move on , it worked for me thought and I learned a lot.


Do you have a link for that please?


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

maureen47 said:


> I enjoyed the Michel Thomas CD's but my husband didn't get on with them at all , he found the voice irritating , the best experience I have had is the free online courses from the University of Salamanca , a six week commitment but its free and really good but does involve tests and getting a certain percentage to be able to move on , it worked for me thought and I learned a lot.


Hi

Would you please give me a link to the free online courses. I can not find an online course here.
Spanish Courses Available at the University of Salamanca | Salamanca-University.org

I think I have found it!
Enrolling now

Cliff


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It's very common. _Poner_ has a multitude of uses.
> Using the Spanish Verb Poner
> 
> When I go in the greengrocers he says ¿Qué te pongo?


The customers here, whether in a shop or at a market stall, all say "dame un kilo de xxxx". It still sounds rather rude and abrupt to me to say "give me xxx" and not "could I have xxxxxxx please" but I suppose 50 years of training is hard to shake off.

I do say "por favor" a lot less than I used to, but if I get too much out of the habit of saying please, I may find myself in trouble when visiting the UK.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Cliffdale said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I have found it!
> Enrolling now
> ...


Can you point us at it? I can't see it anywhere


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Can you point us at it? I can't see it anywhere


The only free course that I can find is here starting on the 20th October which is for people who although have a low level are not all together beginners either = A2

https://www.class-central.com/university/usal


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

deefitz said:


> Can you point us at it? I can't see it anywhere


Try here.

The course starts 16 September.

https://www.edx.org/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cliffdale said:


> Try here.
> 
> The course starts 16 September.
> 
> https://www.edx.org/


Well I must be losing it because the only one I can find on here is a 16 week course for beginners from U Valencia.

https://www.edx.org/course/learn-spanish-basic-spanish-english-upvalenciax-bsp101x

Still seeking Salamanca!


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

The one Cliffdale pointed at was a basic Spanish course via edX and I believe it actually starts on September 15 (not 16 - if it's the same course).

I can't find anything at all via Uni Salamanca.

Edit: Actually, the link Pesky Wesky posted is via Uni Salamanca.


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

deefitz said:


> The one Cliffdale pointed at was a basic Spanish course via edX and I believe it actually starts on September 15 (not 16 - if it's the same course).
> 
> I can't find anything at all via Uni Salamanca.


Sorry, my mistake , 15th is correct.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

This was the course I did , hope the link works

https://www.miriadax.net/web/22534112


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> This was the course I did , hope the link works
> 
> https://www.miriadax.net/web/22534112


Thanks Maureen, it looks like it's now closed but there do seem to be plenty of similar options.

I think these courses are a great idea for people who don't have access to face-to-face learning but need a bit of a push, e.g. homework deadlines, which you don't get with using books and CDs at home.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Has anybody enrolled in a brick and mortar traditional classroom course? Is that possible in Spain? The modern method of language teaching really requires direct interaction with the instructor. If something like that was available where you live it would probably be the most cost effective compared to a private tutor.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Has anybody enrolled in a brick and mortar traditional classroom course? Is that possible in Spain? The modern method of language teaching really requires direct interaction with the instructor. If something like that was available where you live it would probably be the most cost effective compared to a private tutor.


Yes, there are language schools all over Spain. When I first came here I did three weeks (B1 level) in Cadiz and more recently a B2 level course in Seville to refresh what I'd forgotten. You can pick the level and duration you want, and because your fellow students are of all different nationalities you are speaking Spanish pretty well all day every day. Thoroughly recommended, but pricy - including accommodation they average about 500€ a week. The basic 20 hours a week tuition with no accommodation is about 180€.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

I am refreshing my Spanish using a free American TV course of Spanish from the early 90s, Destinos (Destinos). Very useful course particularly for the visual between us. And for those who want to get exposed to some differences in spoken Spanish in various Spanish speaking countries. It is also pretty entertaing, being sort of an imitation of a tele-novela. And it has very useful vocabulary, from frequently used to more rarely used. I particularly remember "se derrumbo" which I once "creativly" used trying to explain to a doctor that something got wrong with my body. The poor guy struggled not to laugh, but he got it ;-)


----------

